# Mv Gosforth



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Has anyone info or photo of MV Gosforth owned by Burnett Steamship Co Newcastle


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

From
http://www.hhpl.on.ca/GreatLakes/Do***ents/Scanner/04/09/default.asp?ID=c004
The month of July saw the completion of the sale of the small salt water carrier GOSFORTH from the Burnett Steamship Co. Ltd., to Trico Enterprises Ltd., a Hamilton, Bermuda, subsidiary of the Ontario Paper Company Ltd. Rechristened THOROLD (IV), the ship is now registered at St. Catharines. After refitting at Sorel, she departed on her first trip with paper from Baie Comeau to Florida.

and from
http://www.hhpl.on.ca/GreatLakes/Do***ents/Scanner/05/02/default.asp?ID=c003
The scrapping of THORO, (a) CARMI A. THOMPSON, (b) THOROLD (III), at Ramey's Bend on the Welland Canal is progressing at an unusually fast rate. As of October 21st, only about one quarter of her tank top was left and the side plating was cut right back to forward of the stern cabins. She will undoubtedly disappear entirely in short order. Meanwhile, THOROLD IV, (a) GOSFORTH, is in service on the lakes.

Pictures of Thorold IV at
http://www.wellandcanal.ca/shiparc/q&o/thorold4/thorold.htm
http://www.wellandcanal.ca/shiparc/desgagnes/thorold/thorold.htm

Later became Catherine Desgagnes

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Info and models at
http://rasputin.physics.uiuc.edu/~wiringa/Ships/MS-4/Canada/CDesgagnes.html
more info at
http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/catherinedesgagnes.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## francis brooke (Aug 16, 2009)

*gosforth photo*



thompson1951 said:


> Has anyone info or photo of MV Gosforth owned by Burnett Steamship Co Newcastle


I DONE TWO trips on the gosforth as a galley boy ive got a good photo of the gosforth in the great lakes in 1966. your posting is a few years old if you still want one i,ll put it on this site


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Here she is from photoships.co.uk site ;http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships G/slides/Gosforth-01.html


----------



## cthomas (Nov 7, 2010)

*Gosforth photos*

My father served on the Gosforth - in '62 was 1st mate and I'm sure he probably captained her later in that decade, too.

I have a postcard depicting the Gosforth, and, in amongst my father's papers I also have a couple of photos of her, apparently, being launched. If anyone is interested and can advise the best place to put them I will scan them and make them available.


----------



## Captroy (Mar 21, 2011)

cthomas said:


> My father served on the Gosforth - in '62 was 1st mate and I'm sure he probably captained her later in that decade, too.
> 
> I have a postcard depicting the Gosforth, and, in amongst my father's papers I also have a couple of photos of her, apparently, being launched. If anyone is interested and can advise the best place to put them I will scan them and make them available.


Hello, 
I've a few friends who have worked on board this ship now called Catherine Desgagnés. I'm sure they'll be very interested about your father's pictures !!!


----------



## Captroy (Mar 21, 2011)

francis brooke said:


> I DONE TWO trips on the gosforth as a galley boy ive got a good photo of the gosforth in the great lakes in 1966. your posting is a few years old if you still want one i,ll put it on this site


Hello,
As I said to another guy in this blog, I have a few friends who have worked on board the Catherine Desgagnés and I'm sure they'll be very interested about your photo ! She's a piece of history and people will be glad to see her few decades ago !!!


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

*Capt. Thomas*



cthomas said:


> My father served on the Gosforth - in '62 was 1st mate and I'm sure he probably captained her later in that decade, too.
> 
> I have a postcard depicting the Gosforth, and, in amongst my father's papers I also have a couple of photos of her, apparently, being launched. If anyone is interested and can advise the best place to put them I will scan them and make them available.


I had the pleasure of meeting your father on Thebeland in the early 70's when I was mate there, both he and Capt. Orde were doing relieving duties as they were about to retire or just retired. Gentlemen both


----------



## WARD LEONARD (Mar 11, 2009)

cthomas said:


> My father served on the Gosforth - in '62 was 1st mate and I'm sure he probably captained her later in that decade, too.
> 
> I have a postcard depicting the Gosforth, and, in amongst my father's papers I also have a couple of photos of her, apparently, being launched. If anyone is interested and can advise the best place to put them I will scan them and make them available.


Your father was Master of the Gosforth. I sailed with him as Electrician on the Gosforth's final voyage in 1972, before her sale to Canadian interests. After drydocking in Glasgow we loaded steel coils for the Canadian Great Lakes. Mid atlantic, we encountered a force 10 gale and the cargo shifted, we managed to limp into St Johns Newfoundland where the cargo was re stowed. I believe to this day that if it was not for your Fathers seamanship skills we may have foundered. The Gosforth's final cargo was grain for Trinidad and we then returned to Sorel in Quebec for handover to the new owners. I sailed with your Father again in 1973 on the first voyage of the Thebeland under Burnett management.


----------



## cthomas (Nov 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Many thanks to capkelly and Ward Leonard for your kind words. It's sad that my sister and I only hear these things long after our father's death. Sadly he never made it to retirement. He passed away due to an Aortic Embolism while on the final leg of his voyage, up the North Sea, on 19th December 1974 (my head has 1973 but my computer says 1974!) He should have retired the following year.

I am working in China at the moment so cannot check details and have no access to un-scanned photos. I have not scanned the photos of Gosforth yet but I will on my return in January and will post them on here.


----------



## cthomas (Nov 7, 2010)

*MV Gosforth*

As promised have now scanned and posted my father's photos of Gosforth, aparently being launched, and posted them on here.


----------

